
Java vs. .NET vs. Python vs. Ruby vs. Node.js: Who Reigns the Job Market? - tkfx
http://blog.takipi.com/java-vs-net-vs-python-vs-ruby-vs-node-js-who-reigns-the-job-market/
======
dalke
Pro-Java/JVM site says Java reigns.

BTW, it also says:

> What about “younger” languages you ask? When looking for Python the numbers
> slim down to 29,800 jobs on Glassdoor and ...

Python is the _oldest_ of the five languages listed. The Java project at Sun
(then called Oak) started several months after the first version of Python was
released.

